#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-21
 * h00k waves to minnesota
<kermit> h00k: leaving?
<h00k> kermit: No, just a friendly greet
<kermit> states love those, but they never wave back.
 * h00k waves to #ubuntu-us-mn
 * tonyyarusso waves back at h00k 
<h00k> tonyyarusso: hello, stranger!
<tonyyarusso> h00k: you should do some MySQL merging work for me :)
<h00k> drop table;
<h00k> DONE!
<kermit> is it possible to make linux be a USB device (as opposed to a USB host)?
<h00k> wait, what?
<tonyyarusso> I'm certain it's *possible*, but that doesn't mean I know how.
<kermit> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> (Maemo is a USB device by default)
<h00k> oh. like, a USB device that runs teh loonix
<tonyyarusso> you could download the source package for the utility to convert it to host and reverse it
<tonyyarusso> !info usb-modeswitch
<tonyyarusso> oh, never mind - I don't think that's what you need
<tonyyarusso> although, where the heck did our bot go?
<h00k> it ran away
<h00k> specifically, to #ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> I don't blame it :(
 * tonyyarusso has had to re-request a bot for this channel like six times
<tonyyarusso> but seriously h00k, do you know anything about databases?
<h00k> a little, not a ton
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> I'm attempting to merge contact data from one database into another, but they have different schema, so mapping/converting is tricky.
<Obsidian1723> database migrations never go easy.
<tonyyarusso> nope
<h00k> oooh...I've never hit that before
<h00k> tonyyarusso: actually, you might have luck asking exigraff
<h00k> he knows a lot of odd things.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: uh, apparently I'm designated middle-man between you an exigraff, I have him on IM
<h00k> " tonyyarusso: for what?"
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> The database is for a political campaign I work on - volunteer / donor info.
<tonyyarusso> !ping
<lubotu1> pong
<tonyyarusso> yay
<h00k> !info bastardtetris
<lubotu1> Package bastardtetris does not exist in lucid
<h00k> d'aw
<h00k> tonyyarusso:
<h00k> exigraff: cool
<h00k> now the formalities are over?
<kermit> tonyyarusso: g_file_storage looks liek it does it, but i'll still need a USB crossover cable
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-22
<exigraff> tonyyarusso, h00k: heh
 * Obsidian1723 night all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-23
 * Obsidian1723 work is done, time for fun, cya later.
<h00k> exigraff: ...
<_diablo> lol
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-24
<h00k> Greetings from #ubuntu-us-wi
<kermit> i recently dawned on me that describing locations based on their governing body may be in conflict with the interests of the describer
<kermit> like these local ubuntu channels
<tonyyarusso> That sentence made little sense.
<kermit> i/it
<sparklehistory> Still doesn't really make sense to me.
<_diablo> ugh. I'm sorry for you h00k
<_diablo> kermit: yup. that's true.
<h00k> _diablo: regarding?
<h00k> _diablo: living in WI?
<_diablo> h00k: yeeeah
<_diablo> lol
<h00k> _diablo: hey, man, Wisconsin is a cool place and doesn't afraid of anything
<_diablo> h00k: ahhhh, a fellow b-tard. I like it :)
<h00k> ionno what you're talking about...
<_diablo> s/b-tard/\/b\/tard/
<h00k> well done
<kermit> i was just wondering why regional ubuntu groups are segregated along governmental districts
<_diablo> kermit: because it's easier to organize in regions.
<kermit> 'upper midwest' or 'minneapolis' is a region. "US" and "minnesota" are governmental districts
<kermit> i was wondering if the subtle hat tip to the local governments was intentional
<kermit> though the US is pretty stable, in some areas the local governing body changes borders and names rather often, so there's extra overhead for what benefit i don't know
<_diablo> kermit: do other countries even have subdivisions? I thought it was only the US
<kermit> _diablo: how should i know, i'm american
<_diablo> kermit: I think I remember reading about that
<kermit> its just like with country TLDs, many have dissapeared.. i'd hate to have had a website under them.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tld#Historical_domains
<tonyyarusso> Would you prefer we be Ubuntu-89W-through-93W-and-43N-through-49N?
<kermit> hehe, i would, but i can see how i'd be in the minority there
<kermit> upper midwest would be better
<sparklehistory> Minneapolis is also a governmental district, btw
<kermit> oh
<kermit> i wasnt totally sure on that one
<_diablo> kermit: city gov't
<kermit> _diablo: i'm not 100% clear but it seems like it existed before it incorporated
<_diablo> kermit: gov'ts do not incorporate
<_diablo> city charter made it a government
<_diablo> mexico existed before they had a constitution, doesn't change the fact that they're a nation
<kermit> i mean, i think the area was called minneapolis before it was a governed independantly
<kermit> but i'm not sure
<_diablo> kermit: of course it was. see my mexico analysis above
<kermit> i have that feeling of disagreement yet i dont think we're disagreeing on anything
<_diablo> agreed :)
<tonyyarusso> DISAGREED!
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: let's step outside.
<kermit> let's settle this with a race! http://play.typeracer.com/
<kermit> er http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=trkermit4
 * tonyyarusso just spent the last two hours typing political stuffs - needs rest
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: What sort of political stuffs?
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: SQL queries and a crapton of e-mails.
<tonyyarusso> (We're trying to coordinate a fundraising e-mail ASAP)
<_diablo> anyone here have any tips on using irssi?
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: uh, always run it in screen?  What sort of tips?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-25
<kermit> anyone here going to this? https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=133165866695234
<h00k> tonyyarusso: they were talking about weather feeds in #wilig, I said you had played with some, they were wondering if they were useful
<kermit> h00k: do you mean something like this? http://pastebin.com/Csk7XXBj
<h00k> kermit: ionno, probably
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I was actually using the ones from the NOAA, specifically, the feeds of watches & warnings.
<tonyyarusso> And they will be useful if I can manage to put together a nifty handler program for them :P
<h00k> tonyyarusso: ahha, okay.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-27
<Takyoji> Haaah http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/06/26/1825204/FBI-Failed-To-Break-Encryption-of-Hard-Drives
 * tonyyarusso isn't surprised
<_diablo> lol
<_diablo> this argument is gonna start again?
<tonyyarusso> Different argument.  This is encryption, not bit recovery :)
<tonyyarusso> (and Obsidian1723 is offline)
<Takyoji> Everyone still alive and on ground?
<kermit> i'm in a chair
<_diablo> i'm in a bed
<_diablo> i'm on a boat
 * Takyoji is reminded of "Lonely Island - I'm On a Boat"
<_diablo> this is the point...
<Takyoji> Is anyone else surprised that hell froze over?
<Takyoji> Specifically: http://ajaxian.com/archives/ie9-supports-canvas-hardware-accelerated
<_diablo> lol
<Takyoji> I honestly find the WebSQL standard quite crazy. It would be wonderful; but just seems odd for being in a web browser.
<Takyoji> It still makes me wonder why the movie industry loves the idea of DRM: http://i.imgur.com/GxzeV.jpg
<Takyoji> Well, I suppose that prompt has a rather obvious answer
<_diablo> Takyoji: yup. yup it does
<kermit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hennepin_Avenue_Bridge_1865.jpg
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-20
<mcsteve> Just throwing this out there for anyone who might be interested: http://www.tcmaker.org/blog/cabaret/
<mcsteve> This is rapid-fire series of 5-minute presentations about any topic the presenter chooses (Ubuntu, Ubuntu-MN LoCo?)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-26
<Takyoji> Anyone agree that those of an administrative position over Firefox are pretty much just killing Firefox?
<Takyoji> Also, anyone have issues with LibreOffice rampantly crashing in 11.04?
<Takyoji> Specifically, LibreOffice Impress
<Takyoji> Just came across this interesting series: http://www.everythingisaremix.info/watch-the-series/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-06-20
<h00k> Holy flooding in Duluth, batman.
<h00k> ripps: you alive?
<tonyyarusso> I kind of want to bring my canoe up there just to be able to say I paddled down the Interstate :P
<h00k> I wonder how everything on Michigan street is :|
<h00k> especially places with basements
<h00k> like the Electric Fetus
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-06-22
<ripps> Yes, I live up the hill, so we weren't hit very hard by the flooding
